# dually conversion??



## Landscapes8988

Has anyone converted there single rear wheel F-350 to a dually? Seen it done with a chevy but want to do it to my ford. ussmileyflag


----------



## Ggg6

I assume you want the looks of a dually.


----------



## Landscapes8988

yes and better stability towing


----------



## Dustball

My old F-350 was a dually conversion by Centurion. They bolted on wider fenders in the rear and used standard dually wheels all the way around with special spacers in the front.










Special front wheel spacers-

















Ford never made a 4x4 crew cab in a dually configuration in those years.

That was the best handling tow rig I've ever had.


----------



## Landscapes8988

so you mean the back axle you can just use dually rims? and front axle has spacers?


----------



## Jay brown

Dustball;715921 said:


> My old F-350 was a dually conversion by Centurion. They bolted on wider fenders in the rear and used standard dually wheels all the way around with special spacers in the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special front wheel spacers-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford never made a 4x4 crew cab in a dually configuration in those years.
> 
> That was the best handling tow rig I've ever had.


yep that is right only on CC's...could put a box on a CC and widend the rear axle...nice truck BTW


----------



## tjctransport

very easy to do. get 7 rims and tires, and the front adapters if you have a 4X4. if a 2 wheel drive, you will need to change the complete hub/rotor assembly. 
but if it is a 4X4, you just unbolt the wheels, bolt the stock ford adapter on, then bolt the dually wheels on.

just make sure you get the proper adapters and rims for the vehicle you are converting. 

i just got a set 2 weeks ago for my 2000 F350, but i was not paying attention to what i bought, and ended up getting a set of adapters for a 2004 that have the large 8 lug bolt pattern, instead of the 8 on 170MM that i need, so they will not work on my truck


----------



## Landscapes8988

why do i need 7 rims? where do i get the adapters? it is 4x4.


----------



## tjctransport

4 on back, 2 on front, and one spare.
you get the spacers from ford, or online. what year truck are you wanting to do this to??


----------



## Jay brown

i never knew dulleys had spares, i thought you just took a rear wheel off for the flat front.....


----------



## tuna

Jay brown;715927 said:


> yep that is right only on CC's...could put a box on a CC and widend the rear axle...nice truck BTW


I`m glad you wrote this,people tell me I`m crazy when I say that the first year for a 4x4 Dually Pickup from the factory was 99.BTW that Centurion is sweet.


----------



## Landscapes8988

i have an 02 x-cab f-350 7.3L. where online?


----------



## Landscapes8988

Here's the truck. ussmileyflag


----------



## tjctransport

i found a few sets here.

http://car-part.com


----------



## Landscapes8988

hey guys i was just thinking. Do you guys think it will look good only being a 6' box???


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

im intrigued now, i was thinking about doing this to mine and making it a dually sort of chassis cab and add a flatbed dump or dump body to it. hmm maybe an extra leaf all the way around


----------



## tjctransport

Jay brown;715979 said:


> i never knew dulleys had spares, i thought you just took a rear wheel off for the flat front.....


what do you do if you have 2 ton of salt or stone in the bed and get a front flat??
one tire on the rear won't last very long.


----------



## tjctransport

Landscapes8988;716080 said:


> hey guys i was just thinking. Do you guys think it will look good only being a 6' box???


well, ford just came out with a 6 foot box 4 door dually F350 for 2009 and it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## tuna

tjctransport;716363 said:


> well, ford just came out with a 6 foot box 4 door dually F350 for 2009 and it looks pretty sweet.


Those have been out for a few years now my friend has an `05.


----------



## jayman3

tjctransport;716363 said:


> well, ford just came out with a 6 foot box 4 door dually F350 for 2009 and it looks pretty sweet.


They have been out for a while I picked up a 05 4 door dually


----------



## Smitty58

I have a 2005 F-350 srw that I replaced the bed with a flatbed. I would like to convert it to dually, didn't know it was possible. So what am I looking at? Can I just put rims from a dually truck and buy 6 new tires? How much would that cost? What tires would you reccommend? My stock setup is 18" but I assume if I changed to a dually setup they would not be 18" ,is that correct?


----------



## Jay brown

tjctransport;716362 said:


> what do you do if you have 2 ton of salt or stone in the bed and get a front flat??
> one tire on the rear won't last very long.


spread the salt and then go get the backup truck...


----------



## snowandgo

there are also kits that do not require dually rims. They just add a spacer between stock rims in the rear.


----------



## tuna

snowandgo;724761 said:


> there are also kits that do not require dually rims. They just add a spacer between stock rims in the rear.


Yeah but they look gay.


----------



## nbuzz

look at arrowcraft.com, I found this site b/c Ive been wanting to do my dodge. I think the short bed would look unique... def a head turner with some nice rims...just my 2 cents.


----------

